
Programming Your PDP-11: Part 0 - kqr2
http://lab16.axiosmedia.org/2009/02/programming-your-pdp-11-part-0/
======
jacquesm
Wow, that's a been a while. We had one of these for circuit design hooked up
to a cad cam graphics terminal (Tektronix iirc).

A new drive got installed and we had to go and rewire some of the option links
to get the DMA to work. That was some fun hardware to work on.

------
bdfh42
I cut my programming teeth writing apps to run on a network of PDP 11/70s
running RSTS/E. Fantastic fun and a remarkably flexible set-up despite the
lack of virtual memory.

------
vlisivka
I still remember machine codes for PDP-11 instructions. I used clone of PDP-11
in my school: cheap school computer with two processors and 192KB of both main
and video memory (UKNС). Computer has built-in console debugger, so it was lot
of fun to plug computer in and start typing programs in machine code, explore
registers, co-processor memory, alter various tables, like font table to draw
sprites instead of letters, etc. :-)

